# UPDATED - Group Buy - Pleco caves



## jobber

I have a few orders in place already. Just out of courtesy, seeing if anyone else on BCA wants to order pleco caves, discus breeding cones, cichild caves.

I will be making the order from PLECO CAVES!!!!

*UPDATE: As soon as I hit the dollar amount for free shipping or by SUNDAY, February 13 at 12pm, I will be closing off orders. I'm waiting for two more people's orders and we're good to go. The earlier we send this order in, the earlier the goodies will arrive.
*
*If I have not dealt with you before, please give me the money first, if I have dealt with you before, you can pay me when the items are picked up -- this is to my discretion.*

*PM me your order and details (type, quantity, entrance size (1"/1.5"/2"), colour,....)*

Here are pics of the caves:

Euro caves, rounded end, D-shaped, Chocolate ($6.50 for 1", $7.50 for 1.50", $8.50 for 2.25")









squared, closed ends. ($5 for 1", $5 for 1.5", $8 for 2")









there are a bunch of other designs. Please check this link out: PLECO CAVES!!!!


----------



## skrick

Im definately interested in pleco caves 4 of them if I can Thanks


----------



## jobber

wow. quite the interest - 5 orders. 
almost reaching the free shipping dollar amount.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow...so many pleco addicts now!


----------



## jobber

haha. i'm surprised i'm one of them also.
very close to finalizing this pleco cave order.

one person's already paid me when we picked up the goodies at the aeroport.


----------



## clintgv

Sent you a pm.


----------



## jobber

got your PM. 

wow to the amount of interest in plecos now.


----------



## Mferko

everyone loves plecos, how can you not? 
love how clean they keep my tank too


----------



## jobber

i started out with bnp's. 
now...thanks to the plec'addicts, got me a little bit hooked.
i'm so hyp'notized!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

We do what we can.....


----------



## jobber

UPDATE on details in original post.
I'm nearing the free shipping amount. As soon as i reach that $150 mark. I'm sending the order in.


----------



## BubBleBee

Put me down for two....which I'm not sure but count me in...Ming...


----------



## jobber

no problem bobbi. just PM me the caves you want before tomorrow.


----------



## jobber

well at this point in time, i've received more and exceeded the minimum order to qualify for free shipping to Canada.

*Again, out of courtesy for fellow BCA members, I will wait until deadline time of SUNDAY FEBRUARY 13, 2011 at 12:00pm to cutoff orders.*

If you did not get your specific items you want to me by PM by the specified deadline, sorry, but we (the 9 of us) cannot wait any longer in delaying in receipt of our goodies. In all fairness, the 9 of us are plecoholics...so that explains the rush to get our goodies.


----------



## jobber

10 more minutes. closing off at 12:05pm.


----------



## jobber

Cutoff deadline arrives. 

FOR MEMBERS THAT ARE PART OF THIS GROUP BUY: I will send a PM to all participants once the order has been finalized hopefully by Monday evening. I still need to finalize with one person's big order. Any enquiries, send me a PM. 

Look forward to getting my goodies.


----------



## jobber

*order has been sent. Now playing the waiting game.*


----------



## jobber

*order has arrived. PLEASE CHECK YOUR PM'S.*


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sweet! Can't wait to see 'em.


----------



## clintgv

wohoo there here . I got your pm. Very excited to get them from you. I pm'd you back about our meet up


----------



## Nicklfire

any of them break at all? I remember the last group buy some of them broke during shipping, they look fragile lol


----------



## jobber

Nicklfire said:


> any of them break at all? I remember the last group buy some of them broke during shipping, they look fragile lol


no caves were broken or cracked in this shipment. i visually inspected and did an inventory check of them prior to reorganizing them to their respective owners. the packaging was impeccable. foam sides, lots of paper wrapping. I still have a second box of custom ones coming soon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

> no caves were broken or cracked in this shipment. i visually inspected and did an inventory check of them prior to reorganizing them to their respective owners. the packaging was impeccable. foam sides, lots of paper wrapping. I still have a second box of custom ones coming soon.


 There were a lot of caves in the last GB and Brantley was rushed for time, as he didn't have some of the inventory. But he packed some extras and some of us benefited from the extras as the broken ones could be fixed.


----------



## davej

Got mine last night, ther awesome. 
Thanks again Ming for doing up the order.


----------



## davej

Here are a couple of shots of my caves in the tank.
They were all occupied pronto.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Looks great Dave. Hope there's some action soon.


----------



## davej

2wheelsx2 said:


> Looks great Dave. Hope there's some action soon.


Me too!!!!!!


----------



## clintgv

Thanks Ming for the pleco cave. Also thanks for the drop off to my work place


----------



## jobber

got any pics to showcase your new bnp playpen?


----------



## jobber

Groupbuy completed. Last of the pickups done.
Thank you everyone who participated in this groupbuy for the great communication and efficient arrangements.


----------



## jkam

lol I was the last one?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Darn I should have gotten a couple more.


----------



## jobber

Yup. Well, we were the last three due to the last two late shipments.
Happy breedings


----------



## crazy72

jobber604 said:


> Groupbuy completed. Last of the pickups done.
> Thank you everyone who participated in this groupbuy for the great communication and efficient arrangements.


Thanks to you, Ming.


----------



## effox

Good man Mingson!


----------

